
Apple announces next-generation Macbook Pro with Retina Display - evo_9
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/11/3078215/apple-stub-etc-whatevs
======
hammock
Price point is kind of high, no? Current 15in MBP is $1799. And before you say
"look at the internals" remember that Apple is not a PC company with 8000
computers at 8000 prices... they have historically designed their product line
around a few carefully selected price points.

~~~
hackoder
Absolutely, price is on the higher side. I feel that they're looking to make
it the "really really Pro" line. The existing MBPs (specially the 13") is used
by everyone (students for e.g.), so its not really a Pro line.

------
hinathan
Small change but makes me really happy — power and Mini DisplayPort on the
same side so I can 'dock' at my desk with one bundle of cables.

~~~
javajosh
uh, MBPs have had all connectors next to each other forever.

------
javajosh
Very nice, but I'm a wee bit concerned about non-standard HDD form factor.
Operation Total Apple Lock-In: complete! (Granted, non-standard RAM would be
way worse.)

~~~
nakkiel
Agreed regarding the lock-in factor. They are not the first ones to do that
though.

Edit: on a second thought, I'm not 100% sure regarding the form factor of hard
drives but I once had a Lenovo that had a Lenovo-specific mount on its hard
drive, making it impossible to reuse.

~~~
jesseendahl
FWIW, it's not a _complete_ lock-in, since you can purchase non-factory SSD
upgrades from OWC: <http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/Aura_Pro_Express>

